# Little Spider on Blackberry Bramble



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Soocom1 (Jul 21, 2021)

Now aint she cute.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 21, 2021)

Soocom1 said:


> Now aint she cute.


It had a metallic green sheen to it's body. I'd never seen one like it before. Thanks for looking and commenting!


----------



## Sweet success (Jul 21, 2021)

It looks a bit robotic.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 21, 2021)

Very nice shot, great capture, love it! Great color and dof, also.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 21, 2021)

Sweet success said:


> It looks a bit robotic.


I agree. I thought the head shape was odd too.


K9Kirk said:


> Very nice shot, great capture, love it! Great color and dof, also.


Thanks much. It took several tries. Hooray for digital. 😁


----------



## jeffashman (Jul 21, 2021)

Very nice shot! Those (Bette Davis) eyes...


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 22, 2021)

Thank you, Jeff. I bet you have more than one saying " Who's Bette Davis? "! 🙂


----------

